# The Galaxy Strikes Back



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

I bought 10 Microrasbora Galaxy and 10 Cherry shrimps and put them in my quarantine tank 2 months back. The fish and shrimps were barely visible but 9 of each have survived, thanks to my green water tub. My quarantine is a 24” bare bottom, potted plants, sponge filter.

The Galaxies have grown and are in full colour and I wish to shift them to a dedicated 36” aquarium, so that they may breed. I know very little about them, their breeding habits, their preferred water quality, their fry protection.

1)	What sort of layout do I prepare for their breeding tank?
2)	If planted, what plants?
3)	Soft/hard water?
4)	What ph?
5)	Is it one female several males, or pairs, or groups?
6)	Do I house the cherries with them?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I can't answer the first 5, but I know that you won't have any cherry shrimp babies with galaxies (more recently known as Celestial pearl danio - Celstichthys margaritatus).


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=557

There's a little bit of information on this website. I was sure they published a brief article in the magazine, but I can't find it and it isn't online yet.

It sound fairly typical danonin set up from what I remember. Is there nothing when you google it?

If it were me I would get them well fed and filling out with eggs and then add them to a pretty bare tank, maybe 12"x8"x8", with a load of java moss, and maybe mops, in a corner for them to lay their eggs in/on. I would use soft slightly acidic water as a starting point. If they don't breed try the ususal tricks; a raise in temperature, a fresh cool water change to simulate a rainy season etc. Remove the parents after a week or so, or straight after you see a spawning.

I imagine the babies will be minute so you'll need to culture some infusoria to feed them (the java moss will help here too as I find it always makes a great source of infusoria). Add a foam filter when you remove the parents, if you didn't add one at the start.

Good luck!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I just cleared a planted tank for some as well and I think the Celestials adapt really well and will breed in it since they have been doing the shimmy/shaky shake a lot lately.

I have 25 coming to add to my 15 so hopefully there will be enough to breed and the tank is planted wall to wall with a variety of plants and moss which is nice and thick.


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

From what I have read they come from a lake in what used to be called Borneo. Its pH is closer to 7.5 and a little on the hard side. I would stay away from "slightly acidic" if you want to breed them.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

I was helped to find these and they are of great help to me so I wish to share them with you:-

http://www.aquamoss.net/Articles/Mic...-sp-Galaxy.htm

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u....php?news=1210


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully I can fix one or both of these links...

Aquamoss Article

One from PFK here and another here.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Turbomkt!


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

Galaxys have just been renamed Celestichthys margaritatus. They are found in a small inlet of Lake Inle in the Myanmar (formerly Borneo). They come from relatively cool water with a pH of 7.5 and relatively hard water.

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/search/label/microrasbora


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Sweet hard water. Got plenty of that in houston.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

benjavan said:


> Galaxys have just been renamed Celestichthys margaritatus. They are found in a small inlet of Lake Inle in the Myanmar (formerly Borneo).
> http://www.aquatic-eden.com/search/label/microrasbora


Myanmar old name is Burma. 
Borneo is further away. Consist of East Malaysia, Brunei and Kalimantan(belongs to Indonesia).


----------



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the facts above. Last time I searched for information about them, there wasn't much. FYI Arizona Aquatic Gardens is selling them currently.


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the Geography lesson Xvberia, I should have pad closer attention.

Good luck with breeding the Galaxys


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

some unfortunate information about this fish:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=1197

according to the article, they're already being over-fished for the commercial industry.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

That topic has been discussed on many other threads/forums and it has been that way for some time now. 

I think it's really sad.


----------



## wintor56 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi,
Cannot answer all your questions but can tell you what worked for me.

I bought 2 males and 8 females, all adults, approx 3 weeks ago. 
All were well fed when purchased ,unlike some of the hollow bellied fish available which dont last very long.( Learnt the hard way)
Put them in a 2 UK gallon quarantine tank. 
Temp was 76/77F using a 25watt heater
Hardness was about 8dGH
I used 50% tap and 50% RO
Filtered with a small air driven sponge filter
Bottom corner of the tank was filled with moss.

After just over a week, there was no sign of spawning,in spite of females looking full of eggs.
Reduced temp, which settled at 73.5.
( Note: their natural habitat is cool) 
Over the next 2/3 days found approx 50 eggs which were removed using a syphon.
Eggs are about 1.5mm and clear.
These were placed into a floating brooder in the same tank.
Fry are free swimming after approx 6 days
Initially fed with Paramecium for a few days, then with Sera micron ( powdered food) and microworm.
Have hornwort with the fry.

Note that these fish are "continuous" spawners, so if you want more fry, remove the eggs /fry and leave the adults to continue spawning.
Have also heard of other hobbyists leaving eggs in with the adults until the fry are freeswimming and then removing fry from the top of the tank.
A heavily planted tank will prevent or reduce fry being eaten.
Adults normally inhabit bottom of tank while fry occupy top.
Have found that only females that are "ready" will spawn.

I personally would not keep shrimp in with them while attempting spawning.

Regards,
Des.


----------

